# tragic accident



## meriwether john (Nov 7, 2004)

Please Pray For The Payne Family. While Traveling Around Macon They Were Involved In An Accident. 10 Year Old Katlyn And Her Brother Colby Did Not Survive. Dad Was Seriously Injured. I'm Sure The Family Would Appreciate Your Prayers. Thanks To You All. Mj


----------



## pendy (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm very sorry to hear about this tragic accident. The family is in my thoughts and prays.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 8, 2004)

My prayers are added to the many people close to the Payne's as family and friends...


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 8, 2004)

What a blow for a family!

I am praying for them now


----------



## LOBO (Nov 8, 2004)

Prayers To The Family


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't even imagine.
They will be in my prayers.
Teach


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 9, 2004)

I saw this in the paper this morning. Very tragic, and sad. Prayers are on the way for the Payne family.


----------



## bawana (Nov 10, 2004)

prayers sent to family


----------



## Keith48 (Nov 10, 2004)

Absolutely. Prayers going up.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 10, 2004)

the family has all our prayers.

Jim


----------

